# [EVDL] Electric Porsche on Craigslist



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this car on Craigslist?
http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/1268435803.html

A friend who is a Porsche enthusiast and was thinking about converting a
Porsche saw this.

Thanks,
Barry Oppenheim
New Hope, PA
www.JustAnotherEVConversion.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Porsche 5k or less if you look around. DC motor system around 6k retail. One string of 40ah lithium with BMS 6k. Put it together 5k. So 22k into it. 44k unreasonable. Lawrence Rhodes....

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like a great deal!
I know someone in San Antonio, TX built one, too. =

In fact, I believe they may be subscribers to this list?

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Sat, 18 Jul 2009 13:18:48 -0400
> Subject: [EVDL] Electric Porsche on Craigslist
> =

> Does anyone know anything about this car on Craigslist?
> http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/1268435803.html
> =

> A friend who is a Porsche enthusiast and was thinking about converting a
> Porsche saw this.
> =

> Thanks,
> Barry Oppenheim
> New Hope, PA
> www.JustAnotherEVConversion.blogspot.com
> =

> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =


_________________________________________________________________
Windows Live=99 SkyDrive=99: Store, access, and share your photos. See how.
http://windowslive.com/Online/SkyDrive?ocid=3DTXT_TAGLM_WL_CS_SD_photos_072=
009
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090718/a8241fe5=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Oops I misread the battery specs. 160ah batteries. Don't know the price on those but expensive. Up the price by???? Don't know. Lawrence Rhodes...

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

At a guess, this was built by Jungle Motors. They're in San Juan =

Capistrano, and they convert Porsche 911s.

<http://www.junglemotors.com>

IMO, seems like a lot of money for a Porsche that only goes 75mph. =

Admittedly the range is nice, but wouldn't it be better to have that =

much range in a sedan or minivan? Porsche says "Performance", not =

"practicality".



> George Dewey wrote:
> 
> >
> > Looks like a great deal!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Sat, Jul 18, 2009 at 1:10 PM, Lawrence Rhodes <[email protected]


> > wrote:
> 
> >
> > Oops I misread the battery specs. 160ah batteries. Don't know the price
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Z-wheels in SAT also converted a Porsche.

On Sat, Jul 18, 2009 at 3:03 PM, George Dewey <[email protected]>wro=
te:

>
> Looks like a great deal!
> I know someone in San Antonio, TX built one, too.
> In fact, I believe they may be subscribers to this list?
>
> > From: [email protected]
> > To: [email protected]
> > Date: Sat, 18 Jul 2009 13:18:48 -0400
> > Subject: [EVDL] Electric Porsche on Craigslist
> >
> > Does anyone know anything about this car on Craigslist?
> > http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/1268435803.html
> >
> > A friend who is a Porsche enthusiast and was thinking about converting a
> > Porsche saw this.
> >
> > Thanks,
> > Barry Oppenheim
> > New Hope, PA
> > www.JustAnotherEVConversion.blogspot.com
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> > Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> > Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
>
> _________________________________________________________________
> Windows Live=99 SkyDrive=99: Store, access, and share your photos. See ho=
w.
>
> http://windowslive.com/Online/SkyDrive?ocid=3DTXT_TAGLM_WL_CS_SD_photos_0=
72009
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090718/a8241fe5/at=
tachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090718/5ce926ed=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

75-79 911's are from $8K with most $15-20K (AutotraderClassics.com, 19 
cars found in U.S.) 1977 is a good year, 911 is a nice car.
$8K ++ for batts (plus BMS I hope?)
$10K + for parts
$12K + for labor

Assuming quality design and workmanship, $44K is reasonable. That's 
reality today - EV's aren't cheap. $5K labor would either be unsafe and 
unreliable, or someone's working for $5/hr (send them my way!).

Gary Krysztopik
www.ZWheelz.com
www.aceaa.org
San Antonio, TX





> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> > Porsche 5k or less if you look around. DC motor system around 6k retail. One string of 40ah lithium with BMS 6k. Put it together 5k. So 22k into it. 44k unreasonable. Lawrence Rhodes....
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would have to say that the car is from Jungle motors, since it is featured
in 2 of the photos on their website.
Heck, it even has the same sign posted on the side of the car!
Looks to me like they need to sell a couple of the current conversions to
make room for the next ones (just a guess). -Thos



> Doug Weathers <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > At a guess, this was built by Jungle Motors. They're in San Juan
> > Capistrano, and they convert Porsche 911s.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My very do-it-yourself 911 conversion will cost me about $13k, car included, lead acid batteries. I got a total steal on the car for $4200 (the next 3 cheapest ones I found, in horrible condition, were $7k to $8k).

If I had bought an adapter and a Zilla, and paid a more typical price for the car, the price would jump to about $23k (labor still "free").

Throw in labor and lithium, $44k doesn't seem to me to be out of line. Out of line for my budget, though!

Side note: 1977+ 911s were galvanized and have fewer rust problems.

2nd side note: 914 conversions tend to cost less. A 914 is much cheaper to buy.




________________________________
From: gary <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, July 18, 2009 5:52:27 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Porsche on Craigslist

75-79 911's are from $8K with most $15-20K (AutotraderClassics.com, 19 
cars found in U.S.) 1977 is a good year, 911 is a nice car.
$8K ++ for batts (plus BMS I hope?)
$10K + for parts
$12K + for labor

Assuming quality design and workmanship, $44K is reasonable. That's 
reality today - EV's aren't cheap. $5K labor would either be unsafe and 
unreliable, or someone's working for $5/hr (send them my way!).

Gary Krysztopik
www.ZWheelz.com
www.aceaa.org
San Antonio, TX



> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> > Porsche 5k or less if you look around. DC motor system around 6k retail. One string of 40ah lithium with BMS 6k. Put it together 5k. So 22k into it. 44k unreasonable. Lawrence Rhodes....
> 
> 
> ...


----------

